# Paranormal Activity Live - March 3rd-6th, 2011 CO



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ghost Adventures will be back at The Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, CO this March 3rd-6th, 2011.

You know.....The Stanley Hotel? Oh come on. The Shining? 
Is Dumb and Dumber more your speed? (Never saw that movie myself but it was filmed there too)

This time you can pay to play and get tickets to participate in a ghost hunt.
Paranormal Activity Live


----------

